# Ladies - I need abit of quick advise please before I scream...... *



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

So here we are on Day one and I have duly rung the clinic to book in for this months IUI (self funded) only to be told because of staff shortages in the lab they aren't doing any this month - we have a holiday planned to coincide with next months OV so thats 2 months out. So if anyone can help I am after any recommendations locally (Yorkshire or there abouts) who may still take us for this months cycle (unmedicated so quite straight forward). Cheers for reading - I  am going to go and bang my head against a brick wall now - very hard.... Kate (can't even raise a smile which is unlike me)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that how annoying, I am not sure if you will find another willing to take you at this stage, but might be worth asking on the yorkshire area forum

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

Good luck


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, Cheers for getting back to me - I may try care at Manchester tomorrow - I've calmed down abit not - you never know I could save £600 and fall naturally this month - LOL. Cheers Kate


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Pruflo

Sorry to hear that it must but be driving you mad!!!!  I am at St. James Hospital Assisted Conception Unit and they do private funded IUI's.

Good Luck

Nikki
xxx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Niki - Cheers for getting back to me - its Leeds we are at as well and its them who have told me this - I'm going to ring tomorrow and play merry hell - they could have at least let us know so we could have made other arrangements.


----------

